# Betta floating on side.



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

What would be the reasons for this?

He is currently still getting over fin rot (The fin rot is gone but his fins need to grow back still). He is in his own bowl (it's actually a vase for now... I plan on sticking him back in the tank perhaps... Otherwise I will buy him a bigger tank for himself), which I change every two days... Water is clear and fine. I add in Maracyn I and II every day... I stopped for a few days and he got worse so I started again 2 days ago.


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

And now he isn't... Odd.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

swim bladder issues, most likely, caused by constipation. have you been feeding him any freeze-dried foods? they can cause it. regular pellets can too. try feeding him a tiny piece of a cooked, unshelled pea. should clear him out


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

He actually hasn't been eating lately. I'll try the pea, though.

When I walked over to him later tonight he was on his side again.


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah it could possibly be swimbladder disease.  
Also fasting a few days THEN feeding the pea, that should help.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

What does the pea do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fish laxative. You might need to quarter it to get him to take it.


----------

